# [SOLVED] Tekkit crashes, no error.



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi again everybody :grin:. I started to play tekkit for about a week ago and never had any problems,lags with it. Today i was playing on a server and was doing some stuff, and all of sudden there came a black screen, then a text message, but i couldn't read it because it dissapeared after a second, and then a white screen. After the white screen, tekkit closes itself. I tried to clear the cache, and allocated 2 gb instead of 1gb but i still have the same problem.
Anyone can help me?
THX
:rolleye:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Tekkit crashes, no error.*

I'm going to use the tekkit mod and... I have it installed and running. 

I was just wondering if you were doing anything odd in tekkit? It is a mod after all and could have bugs you are not aware of. Can you repeat the error?


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Tekkit crashes, no error.*

So i start up the launcher, press log in ( i have bought minecraft) then the mojang thing comes up, then i press multiplayer, join the server and after loggin in, the screen gets black, then ver, but very fast a text thing, and then a white screen on tekkit. Tekkit stays like that until i close it. I could send you the error that i get, but it goes too fast to see what it says or to take a screenshot of it.
THX!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Tekkit crashes, no error.*

There should be an error log within the minecraft.exe folder. I have errors from June of last year (2011). If you upload a couple of those files to here I could see what I can but I can't promise anything if its going to be fixed. You might have to send a bug report to the mods.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Tekkit crashes, no error.*

First of all, forgot to thank you for helping. Second, i copied and pasted the technic launcher to my games folder because all my games are in there, i do that with all my games but i cant find any error log in there. Also i searched on other places on my notebook but didn't found any error logs too. Maybe i should try to uninstall with revo and try to install it again?
THX


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Tekkit crashes, no error.*

I don't think that revo will find as it doesn't really install anywhere... I don't see a trace of it within users (yourPCname) and it doesn't show up on the installed list of course. 

Try uninstalling java and updating to the latest version.
Download Free Java Software


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Tekkit crashes, no error.*

And maybe i could try this. Found it on the forums, finally.
Launcher will not open: "Checking Launcher Version," "Can't find Java directory," etc - Technic Q&A
THX!


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Tekkit crashes, no error.*

FIXED!!! . I just had to reinstall java ,like you said.
THX. Thread solved


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------

